# Whistler Blackcomb Mid Feb?



## legallyillegal (Oct 6, 2008)

good if you don't like crowds

bad if you want to find a place to stay


there's a reason why they don't mention accomodation when they spread their 90% open stuff around


----------



## AdamBQ (Sep 15, 2009)

Do what I did and go RIGHT before the Olympics. I am lucky and have a friend in Van, so what my riding partner and my GF are doing is driving up to Whistler for the 8th-11th, than staying in Van to check out the Olympics for the first 4-5 days. Accomdations were no problem to find in Whistler for that week, and if you factor the price of a lift ticket into the hotel, we are paying approx $60 a night for a 2 bedroom.

Can't wait!


----------



## nodaysoff (Dec 4, 2008)

legallyillegal said:


> good if you don't like crowds
> 
> bad if you want to find a place to stay
> 
> ...


 crowd i dont mind, as long as its not too crowded, with a good nightlife.



AdamBQ said:


> Do what I did and go RIGHT before the Olympics. I am lucky and have a friend in Van, so what my riding partner and my GF are doing is driving up to Whistler for the 8th-11th, than staying in Van to check out the Olympics for the first 4-5 days. Accomdations were no problem to find in Whistler for that week, and if you factor the price of a lift ticket into the hotel, we are paying approx $60 a night for a 2 bedroom.
> 
> Can't wait!


Not bad, any suggestions on where (sites) to get package deals?


----------



## Triple8Sol (Nov 24, 2008)

If you're interested in the snowboarding events, they're going on at Cypress anyways, not Whistler, so you might as well stay down in Van.


----------



## oldlady (Jan 11, 2010)

vancouver's gonna be super crowded with all the road closures and visitors.

all us locals are trying to avoid the downtown core..


----------



## Joel (Dec 22, 2009)

Yea Road closures are already going on in the downtown core. Cypress is closed now because its been pissing rain up there. Grouse well there is more dirt than snow. And WHistler as far as I know is pretty hard to get up to right now there have been road closures already but go there becasuse they have a lot of snow unlike the north shore mountains


----------



## nodaysoff (Dec 4, 2008)

hm...thx for the feedback, might have to look into this more, maybe pick another date


----------



## oldlady (Jan 11, 2010)

nodaysoff- whistler will be inaccessible to nonresidents & non-olympic ticket holders between 6am - 6pm from feb 11-28. you WILL be able to go up there though. the mountain will be 90% open. as you get more familar with vancouver with your planning, check out this site: Information and resources to help you travel during the Vancouver 2010 Winter Games. | TravelSmart 2010 shows all the travel restrictions, road closures etc. it will make your trip easier. but if you want it to be hassle free, i suggest just arriving after the olympics.


----------

